# a good way to practice for hunting



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

heres a way that i practice and keep sharp for hunting, i just draw a simple rabbit or bird outline on a piece of paper, i find this is great for hunting practice because it gets you aiming for the head,	were as if you shoot cans and other targets you just shoot at the middle, its also great fun - john


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi John, nice vid, thanks for sharing.

I posted this a while back, bit I'll share it again, some might find it useful.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

nice one mate,shoulda grabbed some a that hail an shot with that lol


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks for posting that pic hwark









marcus - that hail melted pretty much srtaight away lol, the suns back out now?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Right under them ears.... them ears like a bit of landing strip if ya knoe what I mean ....fellas.....


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> Right under them ears.... them ears like a bit of landing strip if ya knoe what I mean ....fellas.....


like errol flynns tash mate lol


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

It should read: Shooting at a bullfrog "with ears" target with a gamekeeper catapult










Good shooting all the same


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

John saw this post and thought I would make you a target.


----------

